# New to Forum and new to LR 4.1



## dhardman (Sep 17, 2012)

Any help, Ideas, comments

Im using a Canon XS, Canon IX6500 Printer, LR4.1, Serif Photoplus X4. My problem is on either software i use it prints out darker and never looks right. After about 2 hrs printing and adjusting for printer i can get closer but never really looks the same as my final image on pc. Any body else have this problem or have had this problem ?


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 17, 2012)

Almost certainly your problem is that your monitor is not profiled.
You need a primer in Colour Management.
My advice is to do a Google search for 'Andrew Rodney'.
Also try an article he wrote appropriately titled, 'Why are my prints too dark'.

A little bit of knowledge here will go a long way.
Feel free to post any questions from matters arising.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## bobrobert (Sep 17, 2012)

Regardless of what you do it is "impossible" to match what is on your monitor and what is printed. If you try you will end up going round in expensive circles. At some point you will have to settle for something that is a close match.


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 17, 2012)

With respect to Robert's post it is possible to get a fantastically close result with appropriate monitor calibration and profiling.
Robert is referring to the differences between a transmissve medium (the monitor) and a reflective medium (the print).

It is most definitely possible to get very consistent and reproducible results with printing and anyone who tells you otherwise is just lacking the knowledge and technique to achieve good results.

Although many excellent photographers (and likely printers) frequent this site its primary purpose in life is not colour management and printing.
Try posting the same question on other sites such as Luminous Landscape where there is a strong emphasis on colour management and printing technique.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## dhardman (Sep 18, 2012)

I will definatellytry your suggestions. Thank you guys. I have also done calibrations on laptop and printer, So hopefully with all i can get a close match.


----------



## bobrobert (Sep 18, 2012)

Quote Tony.

With respect to Robert's post it is possible to get a fantastically  close result with appropriate monitor calibration and profiling.

Unquote

This is obviously very subjective. I was trying to warn the poster, and others, that it isn't possible to get an exact match and frustration and expense will be the outcome. The source for my comments was Dan Margulis someone who knows a thing or two about the subject.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...epage&q=dan margulis monitor matching&f=false

The bottom line is    don't get too hung up about it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, it depends on degrees of perfection.  Whilst there are technical differences which will prevent an exact match, you can certainly get close enough that most photographers wouldn't notice a difference.

As far as Dan Margulis goes, he certainly knows his stuff.  I've followed his work since the mid 90's. But his background is in prepress, and his views have more limited application in most modern photographers workflows.


----------

